# What is your Favorite 3 6 9 12 watch ?



## woodenbull

I love the simplicity of this number layout, and would love to see pic's of Your favorite, clean, simple dial layout...

reguards, Jeff


----------



## iflyimpilot

Not particularly my favorite, but I think it's among one of the simplest dial layouts I've seen yet.


----------



## TZAG

*Re: What is your Favorite 3 6 9 12 watch ? nothing better than...*

756 of course


----------



## Dr. Robert

this one..............


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## O2AFAC67

woodenbull said:


> I love the simplicity of this number layout, and would love to see pic's of Your favorite, clean, simple dial layout...
> Regards, Jeff


Hi, Jeff. Well, certainly not plain or simple... way too "busy" for most PilMil fans but IMHO it is certainly clean and it is my 3 6 9 12 favorite anyway...;-) 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## 00Photo

Sinn 657 S


----------



## Crusader

Sinn 656.

Good thread :-!


----------



## Hary




----------



## Caterwaul

+1 on the 756. Or any Sinn for that matter.


----------



## Flightpath

00Photo said:


> Sinn 657 S


I REALLY like that Sinn 657S!!!!:-!

How much would this watch usually sell for?


cheers,

-John


----------



## Shany

really cool one


----------



## MarkLam

I'll pick this one on the 3rd day of 2009......:-d










Mark


----------



## obsidian

Well, I'm screwed! :-(
I have the opposite problem:
I like chronographs-- which means that the 3, 6, 9, and 12 are usually *missing *from the dial! :-d


----------



## Seikopath

I think this one should count: There are "3", 9's in the price tag, so that covers the two numerals that are missing from the watch)


----------



## Jesus G

Next I will have a 756...It´s the better with 12 3 6 9 dial


----------



## icqcq

Ocean7 LM-4S​


----------



## Feyd

I'm partial, but my 176 does the trick for me...


----------



## eurospek

iflyimpilot said:


> Not particularly my favorite, but I think it's among one of the simplest dial layouts I've seen yet.


Now that is hot. Is Torgoen a good brand?


----------



## MartonBenitez

eurospek said:


> Now that is hot. Is Torgoen a good brand?


Would like to know as well


----------



## videocrew

MartonBenitez said:


> Would like to know as well


They look to be all quartz. Don't know if that's your thing or not...


----------



## yenfoolun

mod seiko


----------



## Dave E

Crusader said:


> Sinn 656.
> 
> Good thread :-!


I'm with Martin:


----------



## Guest

woodenbull said:


> I love the simplicity of this number layout, and would love to see pic's of Your favorite, clean, simple dial layout...
> 
> reguards, Jeff


Certina Podium Big Size 40 mm, quartz, sapphire crystal


----------



## RGRAY

Davidsen 47mm Radiomir 2 hands.


----------



## sammers

Another vote for the Sinn 656


----------



## SiebSp

This one.


----------



## mikeand

I only have one at the moment...


----------



## ncmoto

Monster mod


----------



## Emil Sørensen

My absolute favorite watch is the Bell & Ross Vintage 123. Unfortunately this does not have the number 6, however it is definitely a simple and elegant watch.


----------



## v76

This one's my favorite, by far ...


























My Girard-Perregaux Classique Elegance ref. 49570 (cal. GP4000).


----------



## Precise

I really like this type of dial. Here are some that I wear.

Invicta 1046 44x11mm, 69 grams. A bargain.

Parnis 46mm B&R homage in my home-made aluminum case 46x12mm, 57 grams.

Another 46mm Parnis in my home-made polycarbonate case 46x13mm, 65 grams.
The original square steel case looked just like this, but weighed 156 grams.

KHS Titanium 42x8mm, 36 grams. I prefer the fonts of the others over this narrower font, but it's delightfully thin, light, and comfortable.


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## KUNISMAN

Neither a pilot nor military, but i love it.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling B-1 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Sodiac

iflyimpilot said:


> Not particularly my favorite, but I think it's among one of the simplest dial layouts I've seen yet.


 I like it, other than the white date wheel with different font... Don't know why (most) companies do that, Hamilton is notorious for it. Not too fond of the offset date window position either, it looks unbalanced.


----------



## arktika1148




----------



## scooby

This one since it's the only one I have, but I'm rather fond of it...


----------



## Sodiac

Just thought of this one:


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

My only 3-6-9. Three outta four ain't bad.


----------



## D85

Seiko SNKE63K1 (Almost a 3-6-9-12)


----------



## Precise

This one looks pretty nice for $30. 43mm

Amazon.com: Timex Men's T2N6949J Style Sport Black IP Case and Resin Case Watch: Watches

The headline says "resin case". The specification says "brass". Who knows?


----------



## Deigs

I was just given this clock today. I don't really know anything about this clock, when it was made, and it has no serial numbers, but it's a Waltham 8 Day, Cockpit Front Console Clock. The story goes that my girlfriends late father was given this little trophy while working with 161 SQN in Veitnam. I have no more info apart from that. Forum searches here didn't raise anything.

Anyway, this is my favorite 3 6 9 12 and is my modeling desk clock


----------



## soulbazz

Bringing this thread back, Vostok Amphibia 100SE


----------



## karwath

Glycine 46mm Incursore auto 200m 









Bell & Ross vintage 123 officer









Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage


----------



## Bustov

I'm kind of partial to the Techne Goshawk


----------



## jeremydw

My favorite:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo

Seiko Spork...


----------



## Kilovolt

Steinhart Aviation Vintage









Bell & Ross BR 126


----------



## boeing767




----------



## O2AFAC67

*No change except for the strap/bracelet...*


----------



## unixshrk

*Re: No change except for the strap/bracelet...*



O2AFAC67 said:


>


Everytime you show that watch, I want to immediately go and get one.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: No change except for the strap/bracelet...*



unixshrk said:


> Everytime you show that watch, I want to immediately go and get one.


Hi, Chris. They're available pre-owned but have been discontinued since late 2006. :-( The only non-mechanical I've owned but still my absolute all time favorite wristwatch, period. |> The most accurate and all around useful timepiece ever built in my very biased opinion... ;-) 
Best,
Ron


----------



## unixshrk

*Re: No change except for the strap/bracelet...*



O2AFAC67 said:


> Hi, Chris. They're available pre-owned but have been discontinued since late 2006. :-( The only non-mechanical I've owned but still my absolute all time favorite wristwatch, period. |> The most accurate and all around useful timepiece ever built in my very biased opinion... ;-)
> Best,
> Ron


I know Ron, I sold one about two years ago 

Yours is one of the nicest I have run across, hence the rush to go find one

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## 2manywatchs

My favorite that I _own_ is the Torgoen T10. I have it in both SS and PVD (which I need to sell since I just bought the stainless). Here's the new one:


----------



## karwath




----------



## chris slack

glycine incursore


----------



## OhDark30

My early 70s Elgé








with a nod at my ЗАКАЗ Komandirskie from the same era


----------



## 325xia

My Aviator


----------



## sduford

Love that Torgoen T10 that's already been posted a couple of times. Looks even better with the carbon fiber dial and black date window.


----------



## sduford

Sodiac said:


> I like it, other than the white date wheel with different font... Don't know why (most) companies do that, Hamilton is notorious for it. Not too fond of the offset date window position either, it looks unbalanced.


There are some variants that have a dark date window. Companies generally do that to keep costs down: most movements come with a white date wheel and it greatly increases cost to change them.


----------



## sduford

videocrew said:


> They look to be all quartz. Don't know if that's your thing or not...


The T32 model has a Swiss automatic movement, but it costs more than double what the T10 costs.


----------



## RSDA

My favorite daily watch (Seiko SKA465 Kinetic) and my weekend beater (Casio MRW200H-1B2V).

The Casio, with day/date and WR to 100 meters, costs a mere $15.


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## RSDA

sduford said:


> The T32 model has a Swiss automatic movement, but it costs more than double what the T10 costs.
> 
> View attachment 1467904


WHY do manufacturers use serif typefaces for the date wheel on this type of watch?

"Hey, confirmed that we're using this great sans serif typeface for the 3 6 9 12. What font should we use for the date wheel?"

"I dunno...Times New Roman, I guess?"

It's such a blatant clash-I can't understand why they don't think about this.


----------



## sduford

RSDA said:


> WHY do manufacturers use serif typefaces for the date wheel on this type of watch?
> 
> "Hey, confirmed that we're using this great sans serif typeface for the 3 6 9 12. What font should we use for the date wheel?"
> 
> "I dunno...Times New Roman, I guess?"
> 
> It's such a blatant clash-I can't understand why they don't think about this.


I think that's because that's the way the movement comes and changing the date wheel is cost prohibitive for affordable watches.

Personally I prefer no date at all.


----------



## David Woo

current daily carry:


----------



## nickyboyo




----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## Bernhard BB

this


----------



## gekos

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Wlover

Seiko modified pilot


----------



## DIV

Here are couple of my favorites...
Railmaster:







and my 1957 Ranchero:


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## roadie

My Seiko "SPORK". SRP043k1. But on my list would be the Tudor Heritage Ranger.


----------



## serve 1st

cant pick just one- but will try to narrow down to 3:
Rolex Explorer 39mm
Panerai (several)
Omega seamaster 300


----------

